# Best Friend, Friend, Acquaintance



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

What's the difference?


----------



## ZaRocks (Jan 15, 2010)

Best Friend -- someone I can completely trust, I can chat comfortably 1-on-1 for hours with them, their presence around me is completely natural and I treat them like family. I currently have 2, possibly 3 of these people.

Friend -- a person who I usually share activities with, most of which I do not relate with outside of such activities. Many of them intrigue me and I want to know more about them, however does not usually happen due to lack of commitment or trust (usually the former). There's a good chance I've invited them over to my house at least a couple times. I'd estimate anywhere between 40 and 100 friends.

Acquaintance -- can range anywhere from co-workers, friends-of-friends, business clients, church members, former classmates, etc. If I can remember their name and face (not always the easiest), then they make the acquaintance list. We normally don't share any common activities. If I notice them in a crowd, I may strike up a short conversation. Acquaintance status usually can't be lost. I'd estimate this number to be anywhere from 1,000 to 4,000 and constantly growing.

Acquaintances become friends if we begin engaging in a similar activity together, whether it be a work project, game, sport, etc.

Friends become acquaintances if the common activity ceases to exist, if the person moves away, or they have broken my trust to a point where it becomes undesirable to collaborate.


----------



## eltonlight (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally, it is the level of trust. Well, make understanding the advantages of knowing your neighbor a priority in your life. By doing this, you will reap the benefits of a happier, healthier life that is just a bit less depressed.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Determined by how close you feel to them, and trust.

That's my definition.


----------



## pengryphon (Mar 2, 2014)

Arise, necro-thread! (I didn't notice the date until after I finished my post).

Best friend: One of the (very) few people who I am willing to talk to for no valid purpose, and want to spend time with. The person I trust enough that I may actually go to them when I am having issues. I actually care about their well being and will actively try to take care of them.
Even then, I have several best friends--but one stands above the rest for closeness.

Friend: I probably trust them to some degree, and may occasionally hang out or talk with them. If I feel like it, that is; they can't get me to do something I don't feel like doing. If they are having a hard time, I might feel somewhat bad for them.

Acquaintances: Everyone else who I am on good terms with, but may not trust them or enjoy their company for particularly long. I probably won't open up and talk particularly much around them. And, to be blunt, I seldom feel very much towards them.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

Best friend : u can ask a favour
Friend : u can ask him/her to make allies when fighting
Aquintance : another hello person


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

*Best friend: *Someone I think is awesome, that I keep in contact with on a semi regular basis. Someone I trust and confide in [See Also: Friend]

*Friend: *Someone I know, that doesn't irritate me that keep in contact with on a semi regular basis 

*Acquaintance:* Is someone that I may know their name, but not much else about them. Maybe a co-worker (or in past, classmate) who our friendship stays within the confines of a shared activity/interest/whatever.


----------

